# Samsung MAX-DA66 DVD playback problem



## sarahdlan (Jan 19, 2012)

I have a Samsung MAX-DA66 which is approx. 2.5 years old. It will not playback DVDs.

The problem started in December. Upon insertion of a disc, a lot of whirring ensues and either 'DISC ERROR' is displayed on the TV screen or the drawer ejects the disc. I took it to my local service centre where they replaced the DVD deck assy. I took it home and it worked fine for a week, then the problem started again. 

Took it back to the service centre, they repaired it after a week. Took it home, again, after 7-10 days, the problem recurred after pausing a movie for a few seconds, the disc was ejected and I was unable to play any further discs. I tried it a day or two after it failed, and it worked for a day, then failed again. 

I have now returned it to the service centre, and they claim it operates, which would fit with the intermittent nature of the last occurence. 

I am based in Indonesia, and upon seeing that I am European, the technician is now insisting I bring in the DVDs I am trying to play, as he is sure I am using the wrong region discs. Nevermind the fact that I've had the unit for 2.5 years, with no problems and have been buying local region discs for the last 4 years, and when the wrong region disc is inserted, a message stating that fact is displayed on the TV screen. I have agreed to humour him and do so tomorrow.

In the meantime, I wonder if anyone could shed any light on what the problem might be? Did they replace the wrong part? Any pointers I can tell the technician?

Many thanks,
Sarah


----------

